# 509clunk's bike cave - update: 12/3/18



## 509clunk (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is were you can find me........


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2014)

*I like it!*

Lots of nice toys you have there. Rob.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

Way Kool....


----------



## slick (Oct 15, 2014)

Great shop. Id love to have that hexbar. Also, is that an aluminum guard on that colson and it appears to have stainless fenders?????


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool old Honda minibike,brings back some great memories.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2014)

509clunk said:


> Here is were you can find me........
> 
> View attachment 173718
> View attachment 173719
> ...



So that's what my garage would look like if I had a garage and didn't usually end up selling everything before I move from state to state!... at this rate you will need a few barns on your property by the time you're 70!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2014)

Or a blimp hanger!


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 16, 2014)

*nice*

nice collection!!, m & m


----------



## rebirthbikes (Nov 19, 2014)

*So...*

That looks like heaven! Nice shop my friend.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 5, 2015)

When is collecting enough?


----------



## 509clunk (Sep 18, 2018)

Things have changed in the last few years i should update these pics


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 18, 2018)

509clunk said:


> Things have changed in the last few years i should update these pics



Yea you should!!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2018)

Niiice.


----------



## Barto (Sep 19, 2018)

Updates Welcome...Super Nice Shell Light!   I had an opportunity and never bought one...


----------



## Igor (Oct 24, 2018)

Whoever die's with the most toys win's, eh.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 24, 2018)

509clunk said:


> Here is were you can find me........
> 
> View attachment 173718
> View attachment 173719
> ...



How's the Wife supposed to park in there?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 25, 2018)

Igor said:


> Whoever die's with the most toys win's, eh.




......


----------



## OhioJones (Oct 31, 2018)

What's a wife?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 31, 2018)

When I die, I want to go to 509 clunk's bike cave.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 3, 2018)

A lot has changed since the orig post , here is the latest on my bike cave or should I say bike loft !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 3, 2018)

who knew there was a heaven on earth...but like for reals.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 3, 2018)

Is my Greyghost still ther ?


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 3, 2018)

You betcha !! Zoom in it’s there 


A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is my Greyghost still ther ?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 4, 2018)

Joel, If you sold the '55 to me you would have more room for bikes!


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2018)

Very cool man cave


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been good all year I hope Santa brings me a cave like that this Christmas.


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 5, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Joel, If you sold the '55 to me you would have more room for bikes!



You know i can’t sell my high school hotrod!! Haha even though high school was only 15 years ago


----------

